# Red Bolt Shrimp!



## mitchelllawson (11 Jan 2012)

Found these on Shrimpnow.com They look great.

















http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthr ... +and+racks


----------



## mitchelllawson (12 Jan 2012)

No comments?


----------



## Dincho (12 Jan 2012)

Its ugly  :?  I have seen a better coloured Red Bolt but they are far from stable, so much so that it is unlikely they will ever become desirable in the hobby. If you are looking for an unusual variant of Taiwan Bees then look at the 'Incredible Hulk'


----------



## mitchelllawson (12 Jan 2012)

That picture was also on the shrimpnow website, same breeder aswell.


----------



## Dincho (12 Jan 2012)

Yeah Silane, they are not bred by him though. He did have a picture of a rainbow bolt somewhere, i can't find it though, it looked stunning!


----------



## mitchelllawson (12 Jan 2012)

Saw it aswell, wonder how much something like that would go for.


----------



## Dincho (12 Jan 2012)

I have heard of single PRL going for £10,000 in Japan, so something one off may go for crazy money if somebody is mad enough!


----------

